# Ti-83, possible to rename programs?



## falconmage

I write alot of programs on my calculator and I want to know if I can rename them from my calculator.


----------



## sn1p34

I have a TI-84 Plus, the TI-83 and 84 plus are fairly similar in functionality I dont think it is possible but I would recommend further researching this on google since I'm not 100% sure. Sorry I could not be any further help.


----------



## doomlord289

this is a very easy task if they are in BASIC:
all you have to do is start a new program and name it whatever you want to rename to. Then use the RCL (above sto button) and enter prgm_originalname_ and it will paste in the coding of the original

now for ASM programs:
download calcsys and transfer it to your calculator.


> Change the Name of a Program
> (note: you can not change the length of the name with this method
> Changing the length of a name is a much more complicated process)
> -First, goto the VAT section of Calcsys
> -Choose the "Prog/List VAT" (1) option
> -Navigate through the variable lists until the program is on screen
> -Choose the program you want to change the name of (1-5)
> -Press Alpha+V (You should be taken to the hex editor)
> -Press left seven times
> -The first character of the name should now be in the top left of the screen
> -Press enter to edit the character
> -Enter in the hex value for the character you want to change it to
> (note: you can find hex values for characters in the Character Set portion
> of Calcsys)
> -Press left again to get to the next character
> -Continue for all the characters in the name
> (note: be sure you don't edit more bytes than there are characters in the name)


hope this helps


----------



## blaqDeaph

Not for the 83+, you cannot rename programs. You can however, as mentioned, use the [RCL] button on a new program. The down side of this is if you have a large program, a copy of this will have to be made. I'm not too sure about Shells like Mirage OS, that claim to have program renaming facilities, it could be that they just do the same thing, only faster.


----------



## doomlord289

blaq
Shells only rename the title, that is what you see in the shell, not the actual program name. If you have a large program, the only ways rename it is transfer it to the computer and rename it in the properties or use the method above using calcsys (and yes it does work). Hope this helps


----------



## blaqDeaph

doomlord289 said:


> Shells only rename the title, that is what you see in the shell, not the actual program name.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

